# Ryonet WBP Emulsion Not Exposing



## levipigg (Mar 27, 2018)

I’m having a problem exposing screens coated in Ryonet WBP Hybrid Emulsion. I’ve used it a hand full of times before and had absolutely no problems, but something weird is going on now. I coated a white 110 mesh screen and a yellow 195 mesh screen at the same time, using the same emulsion. The 110 mesh exposed in the same amount of time as always, 5 minutes. However, the 195 mesh screen doesn’t expose at all, not even after an hour under the light. I can see the image burned onto the emulsion but when I go to washout the screen, everything washes out. I was starting to think my emulsion wasn’t drying thoroughly because of the wet weather we’ve been having in San Diego, so I hit the screen with a hair dryer right before exposing and still nothing.

Additional Info:
-I tried exposing this specific screen at least 5 separate times
-I’ve used this screen previously, but can not recall if it was with Ryonet RXP or WBP Hybrid
-I degreased screen every time 
-I do all my work under yellow light
-I mixed my emulsion before applying to screen
-The screens are coated 1/1 using sharp edge of scoop coater
-I let the screens dry for the same amount of time (overnight) 
-I’m using 6500k fluorescent bulbs


----------



## levipigg (Mar 27, 2018)

UPDATE:
I tried a white 160 mesh screen that I coated a week or so ago (at the same I originally coated the yellow 195 mesh screen) and it exposed perfectly in 5 minutes. I was able to hit it with the pressure washer with no problems. I’m thinking it either has something to do with the yellow mesh or the high mesh count. I prep them all the same and this is the only one that gives me problems.


----------



## eramos (Mar 14, 2018)

Not sure if this helps or not but i used to have the same problem before and i switched to a halogen work light. I use 305 yellow mesh screens and i expose them for about 5-8 minutes under a 500 watt halogen and they all expose perfectly now.


----------



## levipigg (Mar 27, 2018)

eramos said:


> Not sure if this helps or not but i used to have the same problem before and i switched to a halogen work light. I use 305 yellow mesh screens and i expose them for about 5-8 minutes under a 500 watt halogen and they all expose perfectly now.


 Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it. I’ll try that out and post my results when I do.


----------

